
Ask HN: In what areas I can work if I am good at distributed systems - cipherdc
I like distributed systems, I just started learning the concepts and algorithms in distributed systems. But I am wondering how I can benefit with the knowledge. I am looking for answers in following perspectives:
1)Can I get job specific to distributed systems?
2)Any ideas how to apply these concepts in any side projects.
3) Any community specially related to distributed systems
======
ddorian43
Depends.

1) Do you know how they work internally and maintain them (devops job).

Can you build them (ex: [http://www.scylladb.com/career-post/software-
developer/](http://www.scylladb.com/career-post/software-developer/) ) ?

2) Build a nosql or contribute to an open-source one. See scylladb, seastar-
project, seastar-pedis for examples. See [https://github.com/phaistos-
networks/Trinity](https://github.com/phaistos-networks/Trinity) and try to
make it distributed (by including it in vespa.ai for example ). Create modules
for redis. Contribute to citus-db.

Or look at stack overflow jobs site with distributed systems. See their
requirements and start building a resume with those.

Makes sense ?

~~~
cipherdc
thanks for the pointers

------
SirLJ
Look into stock trading robots, the are a good candidate for distributed
systems

~~~
cipherdc
Can you please help me understand how distributed systems involve in stock
trading robots

